# Feeding Bamboo Shrimp



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I had an earlier thread asking for advice on bamboo shrimp and now I need MORE. Specifically, about feeding them. 

I got two bamboo shrimp yesterday. I acclimated them slowly to the tank over about 2.5 hours. They went in the tank at about 7pm. At 10 I checked on them and they were both digging through the substrate trying to find food. From what I understand, this means that there is not enough food in the water for them to filter out. I crushed some algae wafers into small pieces and dropped them right in front of them and they started eating them. I also crushed some pellets into powder, dissolved them in water, and squirted the mixture at them with a syringe. They were completely uninterested in that. At 5:30am I fed the fish part of a cube of frozen food (I am blanking on the name, I THINK it is Cyclops. It's a brand new food for me and I'm at work so I can't check the name). They were hiding from me so I'm not sure if they were interested in that. There is also fresh zucchini in the tank for the pleco.

Is this enough food for them? Too much? How do I keep enough food in the water column from them without causing a bacterial bloom that kills everyone?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

If your tank is mature enough it will have already some micro stuff that they can eat, even though you still need to do some target feeding to make sure they are not starving. lastly they need good water flow to catch the food.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

If I remember right they are filter feeders and will not munch on zucchini. You will need to feed them powdered foods or green water. However if they are not picking at the substrate don't worry, they are eating fine. Spirulina is a awesome thing.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

My concern is that they ARE picking at the substrate. I'm not sure if that is because they are new to the tank and don't know where to "catch" food or if they cannot find enough to eat. 

I have an Eheim 2217 on a 30 gallon tank, so there is a nice current, and there is a stump that is nearly as tall as the water right in front of the out flow bar, so they have somewhere to sit. But that is not where they were last night. They were picking through the gravel.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I just got home and they are still picking through the Flourite. I powdered an algae wafer, mixed it with water, and used a dropper to spray it in their general direction, but I didn't see any response (except from the tetras). I just started two infusoria cultures, but that won't be ready for days. What should I do? How can I keep them fed? I thought my tank was mature enough but it looks like it is not.


----------



## Live Aloha (Aug 30, 2014)

I wouldn't worry so much. I've had bamboo shrimp for years, and no matter how much food is in the water they will still pick through the substrate. The problem is when they ONLY pick through the substrate, and are not filtering. This is a sign you probably have no flow or no food in the water. You've only had them for a little while, so I really wouldn't worry about it.

Give them a couple weeks to find a perfect place to perch and filter. If you're trying to put food in the water column, then that's all you need to do. 

I noticed my bamboo shrimp don't react to food, instead I feed them when I see them filtering. Make sure it really is a nice current. Mine like to hold on to the branch directly under the filter outflow.

Overall, while most people do tend to underfeed them and starve them, I don't think it will happen in your case. Especially since you've seen them eating a wafer from the floor.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I personally wouldn't worry just yet. You just got them yesterday, they need some time to adjust to their new home. How old is the tank? I dose my tank with Bacter AE, they seem to like it. If I recall it took mine a week or so too find their "spot". I love their little catcher's mitts!


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I already like these guys so much, and I hate the idea that I just brought them home to starve them. I tried reading about them online and kept reading, "If they are digging through the substrate, then they are starving to death." But perhaps they just need time.

Here are my tank stats:

Size: 30 gallon
Light: Medium
CO2: No
Filter: Eheim 2217
Substrate: Flourite with sand.
Age: Up with wood and plants for about 5 months, added first fish about two-three weeks ago.
Fish: One male Dwarf Bristlenose Plecostomos, ten gold tetras.
Scape: Two large pieces of driftwood, medium-sparse plants. I'm still adding plants and they haven't had much time to grow in yet. Eventually this tank will be medium-heavy planted.

I didn't realize that they needed to be in a WELL aged tank. My tank is not well aged. I do have another tank of the same size that has been up for 4+ years, but putting them in there would mean I would have to move the Bolivian Ram. And if I move him into the newer tank, he will surely eat the three immature Ghost Shrimp that live in the newer tank (that I am not sure I could catch). 

They might just need time to settle. There is a tall stump right under the outflow bar with a very strong current. That's where I thought they would go, but they seem to be very timid and are hiding under the driftwood all of the time, just digging through the Flourite. I have yet to see them filter anything, but then again, I haven't had much time to watch them.

Should I continue with the powdered algae wafers and the Cyclop-eeze? 

Thanks for your help. If nothing else, I am reassured that they probably won't die tonight.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Shana said:


> I already like these guys so much, and I hate the idea that I just brought them home to starve them. I tried reading about them online and kept reading, "If they are digging through the substrate, then they are starving to death." But perhaps they just need time.
> 
> Here are my tank stats:
> 
> ...


Continue to target feed the powdered algae wafer, don't over feed though you could fowl up the water. Once they realize there are no predators in the tank they won't hide as much. If the tank is 5 months old you'll have some microorganisms in there. You can always take some filter media from your other tank and give it a quick squeeze in a cup then target feed the shrimp with the microorganisms from the filter.


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

First of all make sure you've got a good current in your tank.

Mine bamboo shrimp appreciates Hikari First Bites and frozen baby brine shrimps. Both are small enough for it to filtrate.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, unless bamboo shrimp are very, VERY good at hiding I am down to one shrimp. I tired to cover the access hole in the back, but perhaps not well enough. I can only find one. It's a bit of a mystery, because I looked everywhere in the tank and all around my front room with a flashlight and I can't find any sign of him. The dust on the back of the stand (where the access hole is) is dry and undisturbed. I have no idea how he managed it, but he is gone.

The other shrimp seems fine. He's still sifting through the substrate, but he's pooping so he's eating something. I tried squirting some spirulina on him but he didn't like it much.


----------



## Live Aloha (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you sure he isn't just hiding or camouflaged? They are capable of escaping but they generally won't unless they are unhappy with the water. They are also very good at hiding.

Also, if he did escape, they can walk VERY far distances before dying. Possibly even dying in a small nook or cranny.

For future reference, you could always use plastic wrap to block an entrance/exit.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Shana said:


> I just got home and they are still picking through the Flourite. I powdered an algae wafer, mixed it with water, and used a dropper to spray it in their general direction, but I didn't see any response (except from the tetras). I just started two infusoria cultures, but that won't be ready for days. What should I do? How can I keep them fed? I thought my tank was mature enough but it looks like it is not.



often times when introduced to a new enviroment filter feeding shrimp will pick at the substrate for food. as long as you seem pooping, or actively looking for food, do not worry. 



Shana said:


> Well, unless bamboo shrimp are very, VERY good at hiding I am down to one shrimp. I tired to cover the access hole in the back, but perhaps not well enough. I can only find one. It's a bit of a mystery, because I looked everywhere in the tank and all around my front room with a flashlight and I can't find any sign of him. The dust on the back of the stand (where the access hole is) is dry and undisturbed. I have no idea how he managed it, but he is gone.
> 
> The other shrimp seems fine. He's still sifting through the substrate, but he's pooping so he's eating something. I tried squirting some spirulina on him but he didn't like it much.


you would be amazed at how good they are at hiding. i had a massive one, about 3 inches disappear in a 29g tank, for a couple weeks i didn't see him, then one day he showed up.

i've had a lot of them in my time, and i've had them climb out for two different reasons, ammonia spikes, and really really high ammonia.


your doing fine. let them get comfortable, i would venture a guess that the one you currently can't find is molting.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I tested my tank last night and the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites were at 0. Maybe he was hiding (in which case he is the hide and seek Champion of the World). I crawled around the floor with a flashlight last night and didn't see him, but there is always a chance that a cat found him before he got very far. At any rate, it looks like I will have to wait and see.

Thanks for all of the advice! I had no idea that keeping two shrimp was going to be so much harder than fish.


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

I know some people say they're only filter feeders, but mine love a slice of cucumber. They pick right through it until there's only a rind left.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I found them! I'm certain I found one of them (haven't seen either for two days). There's a hole in the stump I have in the tank and one of the shrimp is inside it. I am also pretty certain that I saw the end of a little red lobster tail in the anubias roots on the back of the stump, so I think the other one is in there. They are indeed the hide and seek Champions of the World.


----------



## Fishfur (Jan 29, 2012)

I've kept bamboo shrimp for awhile now. One thing I think helps is to have a few of them.. I have a half dozen or so, along with a number of other shrimps. I've learned that males will sometimes climb out of tanks and go looking for, I assume, a new pond.. but of course, they don't find it. So covering the tank is a good idea if you have a male.

I feed mine a variety of things. I culture microworm, which they can sift easily from the water. They get those a few times weekly, and they live for at least a week in a tank, so not to worry about die off. Fish love them too. I feed frozen daphnia sometimes, and live ones when I have them, which they also catch. I've used Golden Pearls, in the 5-50 micron size, it's ideal, and NLS Small Fry food, which is super finely powdered & works for them too. Also powdered spirulina.. I put some in a jar with water, shake it up well, then feed it. I alternate these things as much as I can.

I usually shut the filter off for an hour or so when I feed them but I leave the circulation pump running so the food continues to float around for that time. I have some clams too, which eat the same basic things. I wish I could get a population of rotifers or copepods going in the tank, but fish eat them too. Going to try buying some resting cysts of copepods and see if they'll take hold in the tank once they get started.

I think giving them some live food [ or frozen at least] is important, it's what they eat in nature and they are mostly wild caught, so they're used to live food. Those copepods should have been fine.. if they were able to find a current suitable to filter from.

Another thing you can feed, if you don't mind growing it, is greenwater. I culture that too, sometimes several species. It's not hard to grow, need lights and food mainly and a bit of patience. I use a big 100 cc syringe to inject it in the tank. Very good for them, and they'll sift it all out in no time, so long as they have a good current.

They will scrounge the bottom for food sometimes, but if they are not spending the greatest part of their day filter feeding, then the water column is likely not providing enough for them. Mine, for now, are in a 10G, with tiny fish, cherry shrimp, Vampire shrimp & one or two Green Lace fan shrimp and they are always out and about. They're quite bold really, not at all shy. 

Vampire shrimp are very shy by comparison, but I really do think having a number of Bamboos is key to having them stay out where you can see them. They don't appear to mind fish at all, not even my dwarf chain loaches bother them. Having plenty of plants, wood or rocks they can hang onto when they filter feed is helpful too. They are quite capable of filter feeding sitting on the bottom, but only when there is a current there they can use. I've had them hang onto a plant or decor and refuse to let go when I've taken it out of the water.. surprising how well they can hold on with those feet, given no front claws.

I used to keep a Hydor Nano pump in my 29G tank when I kept them in that, for now, they have a little ornamental fountain pump, about 3 inches off the bottom of the tank. It's aimed straight along the tank length, off to one side of it, and the filter output is at the pump end of the tank too, on the long wall and provides a good current aimed toward the other long wall, so there's current in two directions and all over the tank. I even have an old sponge filter, [ made by Lee, it's a two inch thick flat cloverleaf shape], which is hung on the end wall with a suction cup. They love to hang on that to feed too, and the little shrimp pick at it.

They appear to be thriving, despite being a bit crowded. I actually had one berry this year, wish I could have tried to raise the larvae. Be nice when I can set up their main tank again.. if my landlord ever gets off the pot and finishes the repairs that required I take my main tanks down last spring.


----------



## Live Aloha (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry to resurface this, but I just had to after this morning. I looked into my tank when I woke up this morning unable to find my bamboo shrimp. I thought he was hiding, so I just left to eat some breakfast. 

When I came back into my room, I see little drips of water going down my heater cord. I quickly piece together that he probably climbed out of the tank through my heater cord, which exits the tank through a 1-2 inch gap. I panic and look for him only to find him on the opposite side of the bedroom under the bed...

He was a bit weak and stressed, but seems to be recovering. He's really bright orange/red, so he's either ready to molt or still stressed. Just goes to show you how good they are at escaping.


----------



## Fishfur (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, they really are amazing.. I can't believe how far they manage to get from the tank before the lack of water finally catches up with them. If you're sure it's a male.. he will probably try again. I think they may do it as a means of finding 'greener grass', so to speak. Either seeking better feeding or perhaps seeking other mating partners.

I've used plastic canvas cut to size to cover up small spaces, such as where cords exit tanks, to prevent them escaping. I've yet to have a female Bamboo escape.. it appears to be the males only.

I am also not sure what that red or orange colour means. I've seen it suggested that it's mating related, but I am not sure that's the case. Right now I have a female showing this colour and haven't seen any mating behaviour.. she hasn't moulted either. My male, who is closing on being full sized, hasn't ever shown the red colouring at all. The only berried Bamboo I've ever had didn't show this colour either, though the eggs she carried were brick red.. very bright.


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't been back to read this post in a few weeks, but wow, thank you Fishfur! That is a lot of extremely helpful advice. Mine have found a cave in the wooden stump and I see them rarely, usually only before 6am. The tank is a bit bare because it's kind of new and the plants haven't grown in yet, but I am buying some new ones soon to fill it in. I'm also going to try culturing some kind of food. Right now they're eating algae wafers, spirulina, and whatever foods the fish miss. All of the exits are covered, but perhaps I ought to double check how tight the covers are...


----------

